# Buprenorphine



## nemesis13 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hello,

First sorry for my bad english.

I decide to open this thread for discussing about buprenorphine, which I found after many years trying various meds, supplements, exercise, yoga and whatever, as best to kill symptoms of SA, GAD, ev. depresions. Bupo is opiate with long half life created for treating of opiate abuse. I am using it more than year and the best part is there is no tolerance developing, I can take higher dose for special occasions like date... No tolerance building is typical for bupo. Bupo make you talkative, friendly, happy, positive thinking, self confidence go up dependence on dose, its no sleepy like normal opiate. 

YOU MUST FULLY KNOWN THAT ONCE YOU TAKE IT, THERE ARE NO WAY TO GO BACK /its opiate! 
In reality – you can get of fit but its extremelly hard.

So, anyone here with any experience with bupo?

Feel free to share your experiences or any questions.


----------



## razorwir3 (Aug 26, 2016)

nemesis13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First sorry for my bad english.
> 
> ...


 Hi nemesis13,

I was prescribed 32mg daily of buprenorphine for several months and I had the opposite experience. I found it to be one of the easiest of all opoids to withdraw from. Oxycodone, Morphine and even Codeine were harder than it and took much longer before the symptoms were alleviated. I could be very different from the normal person however.

Razor.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No experience with any opiate but i have heard of buprenorphine a bit lately and i'm just wondering what it even is lol.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

new antidepressant out soon apparently -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buprenorphine/samidorphan


----------



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

I have been taking buprenorphine for the past few weeks for my depression. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...e-for-treatment-resistant-depression-2175226/


----------

